# Do you think you will ever marry?



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

I can't understand why people still assume we will all marry one day. My dad still asks me when will I get married? He even asks my mother's friend if her daughter is married yet (the daughter is 30 and single). He still thinks if someone isn't married by say 40, they must be homosexual. I think once our grandparents and parents generations are gone then this social pressure to marry will begin to dissipate.

Society just expects people in an otherwise good relationship to marry each other for some reason, which often just ruins the relationship anyways. Ever since we are born we are told things like "when you get married..." Little girls dream of their wedding day, the wedding dress, the big fancy ceremony and all that. 

And we can see this has affected our thinking. Most people still follow this traditional way of life. Most people still want to settle down and marry and have kids.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

I definitely want to get married, I think I would be very upset if I was dating a guy and he told me he'd never marry, or didn't believe in marriage or something. That's breakup worthy, no doubt.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Don't know. I can see all kinds of future scenarios for me and it's all fine, so long as I don't get trapped in something horrible. haha

I have run into that with older folks, where they don't understand how one cannot be married...especially older women. I even had one woman tell me how she feared for me, because I didn't have a husband. Huh? Very interesting generational viewpoint, I think. 

I haven't noticed that unmarried means homosexual to people, but I've noticed that perpetually single does. I don't know, people seem to get itchy if others aren't involved somehow or if they can't put them in some sort of category. haha Not something I've ever quite understood.

People are strange creatures!


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

Gwynevere said:


> I definitely want to get married, I think I would be very upset if I was dating a guy and he told me he'd never marry, or didn't believe in marriage or something. That's breakup worthy, no doubt.


I don't see the importance of getting that certificate. How is the relationship enhanced by marriage? or is it so one can feel secure in knowing they won't be alone when they're old (probably).


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

probably, and probably divorced as well. probably with kids in a broken home


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I hope not. Divorce terrifies me and although it's possible to not be divorced, the fact that it exists at all AND most kids I knew growing up came from divorced homes makes marriage a scary step to take in life


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

I'd like to. It probably won't happen though.


----------



## rebecca68 (Apr 27, 2012)

i dont mind if i get married or not. i just want to be with that special person for life and be happy and i dont need to get married , i dont mind. im happy as long as i have them


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

god i hope not


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes. I don't want to have like 10 girlfriends. Even if did take that much to find the one i still want to get marred.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Yea, if I ever get a damn career that can support a family.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

I can't see it happening. For one, somebody would have to be romantically interested in me first.


----------



## ihans (Feb 2, 2014)

I hope to get married one day, but I don't think it will ever happen. I have too many issues :um


----------



## xRoh (Mar 21, 2014)

Not bothered about marriage really. Means nothing to me other than financial stability.


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

Not really seems like marriage would bring more annoying pressures and problems. Plus I'm not religious and my belief systems seem to stay the hell out of marriage and a lot of people would be mad about the court house thing (won't step foot into a church for any reason).:blank

Besides every marriage I've seen has pretty much been **** those involved either divorced or fought all the time.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Maybe, depends on what the person I was with felt about it and if we'd been together for a while. I feel no pressure, my family are entirely uninterested in the romantic aspect of my life, especially my immediate family.

It's something I'd like to do, but not with a huge ceremony or anything, but it wouldn't be a dealbreaker as I imagine most guys don't want to get married.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

I hope to eventually, there is a certain someone I'd love to marry but there's no rush at all!


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

No. I don't ever see going out on a date.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm waiting for a woman who I could stand/could stand being around me for five minutes before I get into the marriage game.


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

I personally believe that marriage is an outdated social institution and incompatible with my own values. So probably not


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> pointless, at least for non-religious people.


I disagree. Just like Christmas, marriage is beyond religion nowadays. It's a symbolic act between two people. If it was a religious act I doubt the majority of gay people that fight for that right would even bother.

That said, I don't have to, but I'd like to. If that will happen, I doubt.


----------



## overcame (Jun 3, 2013)

Most likely never getting married..I honestly don't think I've ever had an emotional connection with a girl, and I've been with plenty. Just wasn't my calling


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

I have no longing nor do i care to ever get married but i'm not against the idea for her desires.
I always thought most men thought this way but apparently not based on this thread.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> I guess I meant pointless in a practical sense, as religions tend to not only see the act as symbolic but also practical, within their internal logic, whereas for non-believers it's just symbolic (and legal). I guess outside religion it's not pointless as long as it means something to the people involved. Though I personally fail to see the romantic/emotionally fulfilling side to partaking in a symbolic/legal act just because I've been taught "it's what you do". *I'd much rather have personal, purely symbolic private acts than legal marriage,* especially because of the legal part of it, but also because the ceremony doesn't attract me in the least, it means nothing to me, it's mimicking what others mimick from religions I don't believe in :stu
> 
> By the way religions change their own rules, thank God for that  so gays can and do have religious marriages.


Yeah actually that's my preference too thinking about it, I'm not massively fussed about the legal side of things either way.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> I guess I meant pointless in a practical sense, as religions tend to not only see the act as symbolic but also practical, within their internal logic, whereas for non-believers it's just symbolic (and legal). I guess outside religion it's not pointless as long as it means something to the people involved. Though I personally fail to see the romantic/emotionally fulfilling side to partaking in a symbolic/legal act just because I've been taught "it's what you do". I'd much rather have personal, purely symbolic private acts than legal marriage, especially because of the legal part of it, but also because the ceremony doesn't attract me in the least, it means nothing to me, it's mimicking what others mimick from religions I don't believe in :stu


Hum, I think we look at wedding in different ways. To me it's purely between the two people, like you said, because it means something. It's the bond that is created. Everything else is besides the point and I don't really care about, the legal aspect, the ceremonial, the "it's what you do". Maybe it's a redundant way of seeing it, but it's what I think of it.



> By the way religions change their own rules, thank God for that  so gays can and do have religious marriages.


If those are christian weddings, that's ridiculous. But hey, religion isn't known to be logical. :tiptoe


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes I think I will some day. But marriage is not my ultimate goal, I just want to find a nice man to be the father to my cats. So I'm not really in a rush or anything. But it would be nice to eventually have that.


----------



## LostAndFoun D (Feb 26, 2014)

Sure. Third time's the charm.


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

yes but it all depends on who i end with. if my GF dont want to get married im not for pushing it on her


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Nope!


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

I'd like to be married someday, but not anytime soon.


----------



## beffa (Mar 30, 2014)

nope although i think i'd like to

idk sometimes when i think about it it makes me feel sick (the actual wedding day, focus being upon me, as with the proposal etc) but in the long run i think it's really nice and i really would like to get married


----------



## jonafin (Mar 30, 2014)

doesn't bother me if i do or don't


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

I don't care. A party/ceremony especially sounds over-complicated and expensive.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

The idea that somebody could take at least half of my worth and proceed to **** on my existence is pretty frightening to me. This seems to happen even in the best of circumstances..


----------



## tonym9428 (Jan 1, 2014)

I WANT to get married in the next five years but I'm fairly certain that it will NOT happen as I'm not attractive and am short.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

That would be presuming I actually had a good relationship to ruin.

Don't make me laugh.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

It's likely, but I have a lot of my own **** to sort out before I can even consider it.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

98% yes. And I want to have babies before I'm 30.


----------



## sociallyclueless (Apr 1, 2014)

For sure. In fact, I just picked out the future song today.


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

I always say that I would be the most surprised one at my own wedding, if I were to ever marry. Which is true. I honestly just cannot see it in my future, and never have been (I never envisioned planning a wedding when I was younger or anything).

No one asks me either, or questions my complete lack of dating experience. Everyone else seems to know it already, too... Going to wind up spinsterly, haha.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

I would rather put my d*** in a blender


----------



## docileguy1998 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hopefully, yes. I long for someone who fits all my requirements I want in a woman, settled own, have kids but I doubt since I'm still in high school and society is full of nonsense these days, you cannot meet anyone faithful anymore.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

If marrying means meeting another human being that finds you attractive and likes you, then no, it's not possible.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

No. Broken institution. Feminism has killed it and made it far too legally/financially dangerous.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

Completely depends on whether I run into the right person. However, I'm getting old and given my track record so far I would say the odds are about ten to one against it.

The fact that I have worries about giving SA to any potential children doesn't help things either.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

No. And I have to agree with poster above me "low".


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm still unsure what the benefits of being married are, so I'll just say no thank you. Even if I did somehow attain a significant other, if I loved them and they loved me enough, we would not need some superfluous, expensive ceremony to legitimize our love. Ideally we'd already be committed. I don't like drawing attention either. Having a bunch of family members and friends watch us kiss after some old guy reads from a thick book and cutting some thousand dollar cake is just unnecessary and asking for trouble (especially if I married someone they "disapproved" of. Lol).


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

moloko said:


> I disagree. Just like Christmas, marriage is beyond religion nowadays. It's a symbolic act between two people. If it was a religious act I doubt the majority of gay people that fight for that right would even bother.
> 
> That said, I don't have to, but I'd like to. If that will happen, I doubt.


I've always seen marriage as something that two people do in order to just sort of guarantee themselves a partner even after the other person has grown tired of them. I personally think that "love" is more legitimate if you're willing to stay together for reasons other than avoiding the hassle of divorce.

Besides, there are other symbolic acts that one can partake in that don't require the gathering of extended family members, over-priced jewelry, and $1000 cake.


----------



## Caramelito (Apr 6, 2014)

I do not expect getting married since I do not believe in marriage as a promise to love someone forever.


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes, and I want to.

The divorce rate now is pathetically high - that doesn't even take into account how many marriages survive solely because of financial reasons, religion and/or the "kids."

Of course, like every other deluded man and woman - I think mine will be different. I will do better, and the love my future wife and I share will last forever.

Am I wrong like the other deluded souls were? Probably. But I'll be damned if I don't try.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm engaged to be married next year. Anything could happen from now until then and I almost called the wedding off but at this stage it looks like I'm changing my surname !

I love my fiance a lot and really can't wait to have a family. It is scary when we've had huge arguments and I nearly quit the relationship because it just gets too hard to compromise sometimes. It's a lot of work. I realise once the ring is firmly on the finger there will be no turning back. I only want to get married once especially if there will be children involved. Def don't believe in divorce.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Not unless I meet a blind girl.


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

I'd like to, but things are looking bleak.

I'm seeing someone now (known her for 3 years, been dating for 1 1/2 years) who I love more than anything, and could see myself spending the rest of my life with, but I feel that she's losing interests. I'm boring, so why wouldn't she? I'm very pessimistic so hopefully I'm wrong. Anyway, if things fail with her I'm just giving up on dating. I just don't have the energy to go through all that **** again. I'm tired and my bones hurt. I rather just masturbate to pictures of pretty girls and die alone.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I will one day, but I am in no hurry.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## Lorn (Apr 7, 2014)

I think finding a mate and having children is a lot more intrinsic than tradition. I'm not sure I want marriage or children, though. Depending on who the second contributor of genetic material is they could be inheriting a lot of disorders as well as second-rate parenting skills.


----------



## cynocephalus (Mar 27, 2014)

Maybe, but not for love. No attractive first world girl would have me. I'm going to try to find a marriage of convenience. Basically it's a longer term contract than a paid girlfriend, but a very similar idea. At least that's my goal.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Marriage tends to be mostly about having kids and while that's nice if you want kids, it's kind of useless if you don't. I don't think I'll ever meet anyone who cares enough about me to want to get married (or even date). I'd feel guilty about marrying someone just to say I did knowing how useless I am.


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

I really want to get married and have kids. Right now I feel like I have a 60 - 70% chance of finding someone and getting married. I'm still young and decent looking.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> 98% yes. And I want to have babies before I'm 30.


It's always "I want" babies. No one ever asks the babies if they even wanted to be born. Seems rather selfish.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

arnie said:


> It's always "I want" babies. No one ever asks the babies if they even wanted to be born. Seems rather selfish.


 So sad... don't care.


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

Why certainly. I'll also raise 2.2 kids and watch them romp around the white picket fence-enclosed yard with Spot the dog while I bustle about in the kitchen baking the best gosh darn cookies the neighborhood has ever known for my daughter's school fundraiser and I'll welcome my husband home from his 9 to 5 job with a fresh apple pie and a friendly horizontal shuffle in the bedroom. I will be a domestic goddess.

Inallseriousness, I definitely would like to get married someday. Hope to, I'll readily admit.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Mr Bacon said:


>


rofl! so true. There is absolutely no benefit for men to get married in this day and age, so I shall pass.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

arnie said:


> It's always "I want" babies. No one ever asks the babies if they even wanted to be born. Seems rather selfish.


Yeah should definitely ask first.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> Yeah should definitely ask first.


I'll have the dad holler up there for permission first. I'm not a barbarian.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

diamondheart89 said:


> I'll have the dad holler up there for permission first. I'm not a barbarian.


A face to face discussion is imperative.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> A face to face discussion is imperative.


I guess we can halt during labor and have a heart to heart. A no and it's going back in.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

diamondheart89 said:


> I guess we can halt during labor and have a heart to heart. A no and it's going back in.


Yep and if it's a no the reverse cycle can begin all the way back to the sperm climbing back into the fathers peen. It's the less selfish way, let's face it.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

I would like a life time partner at some point. Marriage is just a symbolic way of sealing the deal in a sense, at least to me, plus it makes it more official in the eyes of the government and adds benefits. If my partner wanted it, I would go for it, but I would also be fine remaining an unmarried couple. However, I might stay single, since I really don't see too much appeal in "settling down" and having kids. Maybe I'll change my view on this as I get older, but honestly, it almost feels like giving up to me. Like, you're not allowed to take risks, move around change things once you reach a certain age. I'd probably be best suited to live single I think, unless I found someone with very similar views about this stuff.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

arnie said:


> It's always "I want" babies. No one ever asks the babies if they even wanted to be born. Seems rather selfish.


:yes


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> Yeah should definitely ask first.


You should think first about what kind of life your baby will have before you have a baby just to satisfy some base biological need. Anything else is selfish. Empathy!


----------



## cynocephalus (Mar 27, 2014)

I"ve always found it interesting how much more women want babies than men. Most men that I've known either don't want them or could take it or leave it. I think for most of us getting a dog is preferable. Puppies are so much cuter than human babies and they are much easier to care for, much much less expensive, orders of magnitude more obedient and will always love you assuming you don't actually like beat them or something.

Love that international symbol for marriage haha. But that can go in the other direction as well. Marrying someone makes it more difficult for the woman to leave the relationship as well. I'm considering the idea of marrying a young, pretty filipina girl and there is no divorce in the Philippines. It just doesn't exist there. There are annulments but they are too expensive for most filipinas to afford IIRC. So it can be a form of entrapment for either sex. So if she decides that throwing her life away being with an old ugly shy foreigner is not for her after all well...haha. I mean she can still leave, but she won't be able to marry anyone else which can be a problem if she wants children and they all want children.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

There is a 0.01% chance.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

It's not in my future plans.

And that's all I really concern myself with.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i might do it partly for financial reasons at this point. i can't live off what i make by myself in my state and don't see myself being financial independent for a long time. 

it's funny, though, because i always wanted to avoid ending up w/ these kinds of thoughts and wanted to be financial independent, but i couldn't do it because of my issues. i am getting older and don't want to end up on the streets.


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

I think it's unlikely that I'll get married for a couple of reasons. I haven't had much luck with the opposite sex recently which sort stops things in their tracks before they start. But even if I did find someone there's still the issue of the ceremony (I didn't even turn up to my graduation I dislike ceremonies so much), the cost, and the concern about who will turn up. Will I get enough people on the stag do and find a suitable best man? Will the bride's parents be happy with her decision?

It's not impossible. But at this stage the smart money would be on continued singledom.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> I was thinking someone was gonna call you out on that and then
> 
> I got to this part :lol


well, it's not like men don't get anything out of relationships, either.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Very business transaction-like, eh?
> 
> As far as my personal uh... person?  is concerned, relationships should be all about enjoying my time shared with someone. I'd never use a relationship as a means to support myself economically. Not that I -or the majority of men for that matter- could if I -they- wanted to :b. It's just funny that it's still considered an option with the gender equality movement and all. But hey, to each their own, I'm not one to judge anyone, if you can catch yourself a guy who's ok with supporting you economically then awesome I guess. I just find things like these entertaining


What? I said I always wanted to be financially independent, but because of my issues I've had a difficult time achieving that. I would PREFER to support myself - that way I wouldn't have to worry about some man potentially controlling me w/ their money. However, if I ever come to a point where I am faced w/ being on the streets due to not being able to support myself, I'd try to find a guy who could help me out. That's just being smart. I don't know why anyone would choose to keep their pride and live on the streets over finding a mate who could help them out financially (hopefully in addition to other things).


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

tea111red said:


> What? I said I always wanted to be financially independent, but because of my issues I've had a difficult time achieving that. I would PREFER to support myself - that way I wouldn't have to worry about some man potentially controlling me w/ their money. However, if I ever come to a point where I am faced w/ being on the streets due to not being able to support myself, I'd try to find a guy who could help me out. That's just being smart. I don't know why anyone would choose to keep their pride and live on the streets over finding a mate who could help them out financially (hopefully in addition to other things).


Why should some guy rescue you financially because you have been unable to support yourself? This is not smart, its exploitative. I am not trying to be mean or cruel but being realistic. A guy wouldn't be able to say what you just said because women would not be happy "supporting" them.

Women want equality, but only when it is convenient. They don't need no man and they are independent, strong women, until they need men to rescue them.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

OutsideR1 said:


> Why should some guy rescue you financially because you have been unable to support yourself? This is not smart, its exploitative. I am not trying to be mean or cruel but being realistic. A guy wouldn't be able to say what you just said because women would not be happy "supporting" them.
> 
> *Women *want equality, but only when it is convenient. They don't need no man and they are independent, strong women, until they need men to rescue them.


SAS: Reads comment from one woman, declares all women are like that/have the same world view.

In all fairness, maybe it will come to that for tea111red (I'm assuming you live in the US tea111red?) And that place is pretty damn allergic to any kind of socialised help. But maybe there are charities you could look into?


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> SAS: Reads comment from one woman, declares all women are like that/have the same world view.


Tell me you don't like chivalry?


----------



## Lorn (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

OutsideR1 said:


> Why should some guy rescue you financially because you have been unable to support yourself? This is not smart, its exploitative. I am not trying to be mean or cruel but being realistic. A guy wouldn't be able to say what you just said because women would not be happy "supporting" them.
> 
> Women want equality, but only when it is convenient. They don't need no man and they are independent, strong women, until they need men to rescue them.


Please, no one would force him to marry me and help me. He'd help me because 1. that's what you do in a marriage and 2. because he'd be a selfless person. He would obviously be getting something out of the relationship/marriage or he wouldn't be in it. It's not like I wouldn't do my part in the marriage, either.

In the future, I think it'd be a good idea for you to mind your own business and focus on bettering your own life. I know my reasons for why I'd do things and the kind of person I am. I don't need to spend all day on this thread defending myself because I will probably never get you to see things from my perspective effectively because you haven't lived my life and don't know me.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> I was thinking someone was gonna call you out on that and then
> 
> I got to this part :lol


hahaha I know, I chuckled when I saw her post!



tea111red said:


> What? I said I always wanted to be financially independent, but because of my issues I've had a difficult time achieving that. I would PREFER to support myself - that way I wouldn't have to worry about some man potentially controlling me w/ their money. However, if I ever come to a point where I am faced w/ being on the streets due to not being able to support myself, I'd try to find a guy who could help me out. That's just being smart. I don't know why anyone would choose to keep their pride and live on the streets over finding a mate who could help them out financially (hopefully in addition to other things).


It's okay, that doesn't make you a horrible person - only a smart one who knows she can take advantage of the system. Make sure to stay at least 10 years with the guy, then file for divorce, take the house, the kids, half his assets, child support and monthly alimony payments. *Win!*


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Mr Bacon said:


> hahaha I know, I chuckled when I saw her post!
> 
> It's okay, that doesn't make you a horrible person - only a smart one who knows she can take advantage of the system. Make sure to stay at least 10 years with the guy, then file for divorce, take the house, the kids, half his assets, child support and monthly alimony payments. *Win!*


Okay, I will be sure to take your advice.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

OutsideR1 said:


> Tell me you don't like chivalry?


Define chivalry?

Something tells me the point you'll be trying to make will fail using me as an example though. I'm sure many women do appreciate some things?

I had a male acquaintance a while back, who I went on a date with once, who was incredulous over my lack of going along with his... Ways?

One example.. walking next to the road so I wasn't next to the road. :') I didn't get it, what can I say? I would keep walking next to the road (I mean not on purpose, but you know) and he eventually was like (paraphrasing) 'I'm trying to stop you walking next to the road here pfft.' I was just like 'um... Sorry?' hahaha, I didn't know what to do with that to be honest.

A few guys were confused about me not wanting them to pay for me in places... That made me uncomfortable.. it's a nice gesture of course and I appreciate what they're trying to do/show, but I'd much rather they didn't do that.

I've seen people describe things like pulling out chairs and stuff, yep that would make me uncomfortable and seem a tad ridiculous.

You can list some more stuff if you want.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

I do think there is a chance, but ONLY as an arranged, green-card type of marriage that would 99% be love-less and probably even sex-less. 

It would be the only way a loser like me could get a girl, so it may only be a matter of time before I bite the bullet and do it. I'm not getting any younger, better looking, more attractive to girls, etc. and being almost 27 with no experience with girls, I don't have many options. 

Who wants a green card!? :um


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

tea111red said:


> Please, no one would force him to marry me and help me. He'd help me because 1. that's what you do in a marriage and 2. because he'd be a selfless person. He would obviously be getting something out of the relationship/marriage or he wouldn't be in it. It's not like I wouldn't do my part in the marriage, either.
> 
> In the future, I think it'd be a good idea for you to mind your own business and focus on bettering your own life. I know my reasons for why I'd do things and the kind of person I am. I don't need to spend all day on this thread defending myself because I will probably never get you to see things from my perspective effectively because you haven't lived my life and don't know me.


No offense but it sounds like you are looking for a wallet and not a husband. If you find someone like that, then more power to you, but I already feel bad for him. You also keep saying that "obviously" he will be getting something out of it as well, but i fail to see what that is. Sex? Both parties benefit, not just him. Maybe housework and cooking, but he might as well hire help if you are expecting him to support you, it would be cheaper.

Also, when you post on a public forum, people will reply and have opinions, so don't be surprised.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Define chivalry?
> 
> Something tells me the point you'll be trying to make will fail using me as an example though. I'm sure many women do appreciate some things?
> 
> ...


Ok I will concede that not all women are hypocrites when it comes to equality, but you are one of the few that dont pick and choose which parts of equality they like.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Mr Bacon said:


>


This is inaccurate. The guy's head isn't touching the ground.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I think I can say with 100% certainty that I will never get married.


----------



## Starryy (Apr 9, 2014)

I actually dream of getting married but I probably won't because I can't even talk to people


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

OutsideR1 said:


> Why should some guy rescue you financially because you have been unable to support yourself? This is not smart, its exploitative. I am not trying to be mean or cruel but being realistic. A guy wouldn't be able to say what you just said because women would not be happy "supporting" them.
> 
> Women want equality, but only when it is convenient. They don't need no man and they are independent, strong women, until they need men to rescue them.


To be fair both men and women commonly use each other for social status. Men seek beautiful women as trophies to brag about. Women seek successful men who can provide them a lifestyle they can brag about. Women are attracted to successful men and men are attracted to beautiful women. This has been going on forever. Is wanting a hot wife and any less "exploitative" than wanting a rich husband?


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> This is inaccurate. The guy's head isn't touching the ground.


True. And the wife isn't fat. Everybody knows women put on weight once the ring has been glided down their finger. 



AngelClare said:


> Is wanting a hot wife and any less "exploitative" than wanting a rich husband?


Yes. A trophy wife is an asset which loses value quickly with time. A rich husband keeps making more money as he packs professional experience and invests his money, and is therefore a wise investment.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Mr Bacon said:


> True. And the wife isn't fat. Everybody knows women put on weight once the ring has been glided down their finger.
> 
> Yes. A trophy wife is an asset which loses value quickly with time. A rich husband keeps making more money as he packs professional experience and invests his money, and is therefore a wise investment.


I like this guy:yes


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

OutsideR1 said:


> No offense but it sounds like you are looking for a wallet and not a husband. If you find someone like that, then more power to you, but I already feel bad for him. You also keep saying that "obviously" he will be getting something out of it as well, but i fail to see what that is. Sex? Both parties benefit, not just him. Maybe housework and cooking, but he might as well hire help if you are expecting him to support you, it would be cheaper.
> 
> Also, when you post on a public forum, people will reply and have opinions, so don't be surprised.


I would be looking for a "partnership"/someone who could help contribute to the household. I'd rather have a husband than some random roommate. I would be able to tolerate that kind of a situation more.

I don't mind people posting their opinions to me if they don't go making a bunch of negative assumptions and making me out to be some monster or something, like some people here seem to have done.


----------



## jlb80 (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm 33 and still single. I want to marry, but I just can't see it happening. I've had too many relationships go bad (all of them.) I can't even keep a simple friend!

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think the more I see men my age (approaching 40) in first-time marriages, the more hopeful I am.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> I think the more I see men my age (approaching 40) in first-time marriages, the more hopeful I am.


A never married, no children, 40-ish man with a job is highly sought after by women in their 30's.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

AngelClare said:


> A never married, no children, 40-ish man with a job is highly sought after by women in their 30's.


You got it!

I am millenniummanly, too.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

I don't think I will ever...girls avoid me


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

low said:


> No. Broken institution. Feminism has killed it and made it far too legally/financially dangerous.


Feminism isn't the reason I don't want to get married.

I just don't see myself ever finding someone who would even want to marry me. It is great for imagination, but I'm not the marrying type.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

Lol OP I don't think so.

Just today my friends were telling me how much sex they are having. They are literally taking turns at banging girl members of their "group" ("Tell me when you are done pipping her tho") and whats even more interesting is that the girls (girls by large today) have no problem with this after all they are "exploring". 

The problem is that my friends, me, and any guy with working reason will see that they don't need to be married to get what they want when is so cheaply available. 

Saying you aren't as crude as my friends, and you actually date and talk to the girls you smash. Even if you decide to only have sex with girls you date, a guy will still have from age 12 to idk, 50 to have all the sex they want, relationships, kids, advancement in career, etc all without having to put a ring on it (or getting "burned" too badly).

Aside from whether or not my friends are pigs (they really aren't), the girls they are sleeping with, bouncing from pipe to pipe, are basically saying "Yes, I'm fine with this don't you dare to commit to me" and my friends are saying "Well ok lol"


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

extremly said:


> Lol OP I don't think so.
> 
> Just today my friends were telling me how much sex they are having. They are literally taking turns at banging girl members of their "group" ("Tell me when you are done pipping her tho") and whats even more interesting is that the girls (girls by large today) have no problem with this after all they are "exploring".
> 
> ...


Please share with me how a guy from the age 12 to 50 years old can have all the sex they want. Because I'm halfway in between, and I haven't had success yet.

I think these guys are typical guys, which means they are making it up. The guys who talk the most about sex are the ones who aren't having it.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Nah. Being married isn't my kind of thing. Heck a relationship of any kind isn't for me anymore.

It would probably end I'm divorce anyways


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> Please share with me how a guy from the age 12 to 50 years old can have all the sex they want. Because I'm halfway in between, and I haven't had success yet.


Well, I can't speak for you. You are a grown man responsible for making sure your needs (whatever they are) are met.



DeeperUnderstanding said:


> I think these guys are typical guys, which means they are making it up.


Umm.. sure


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

They just have to be the opposite of me.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

diamondheart89 said:


> This is inaccurate. The guy's head isn't touching the ground.


lol


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

> I personally think that "love" is more legitimate if you're willing to stay together for reasons other than avoiding the hassle of divorce.


Raising children, afraid of getting back into the dating game.. just a few reasons some married couples stay together.



> Besides, there are other symbolic acts that one can partake in that don't require the gathering of extended family members, over-priced jewelry, and $1000 cake.


Sex.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> I think these guys are typical guys, which means they are making it up. The guys who talk the most about sex are the ones who aren't having it.


Some guys would go that far and make up stories (guys with sa lol), but lots of guys are legit and like to brag.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

Mr Bacon said:


> Everybody knows women put on weight once the ring has been glided down their finger.


Same for men. Might be shallow but I think I wouldn't be attracted to a partner if she was getting fat. I'd tell her to shape up or ship out.


----------



## qiuetmind (Sep 30, 2012)

I am 54 and still single, I had hoped to have a mate but it does not look like it is going to happen. I am going to die a lonely old maid.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

extremly said:


> Lol OP I don't think so.
> 
> Just today my friends were telling me how much sex they are having. They are literally taking turns at banging girl members of their "group" ("Tell me when you are done pipping her tho") and whats even more interesting is that the girls (girls by large today) have no problem with this after all they are "exploring".
> 
> ...


Sometimes I think it would be nice to be in a relationship, and then I read posts like this and I'm just like yeeeeeah, being single and apart from _all _ that isn't so bad lol.


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

Yea but I dont really fancy it. It is just marriage to me.


----------



## CowGoMoo (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeah most likely. Thing is I thought about it and I will have one of those "it ain't perfect but we make it work" or "I hate my life" marriages. And that gamble scares me


----------



## sweetpotato (Apr 5, 2012)

I don't know. I don't want to rule it out, but I want to date around first. Put a few notches in my bedpost before sharing it with someone forever, ya know? :teeth

I won't settle for someone I'm not completely in love with. If it happens, great. If not, cats.


----------



## hydinthebasmnt (Aug 26, 2012)

I don't see how anyone would ever want to marry me. I do not have what it takes.


----------



## TightButthole (Apr 16, 2014)

Its whatev.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

I certainly hope not, but I would like illegitimate children.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

No woman would have me, so no.


----------



## angelique (Mar 26, 2012)

I hope I'll get married someday. People do seem to expect that everyone will get married eventually, but I've had my doubts as to whether or not I'll ever find someone mostly because of my shyness.


----------



## polkaspot (Oct 30, 2012)

I hope I get married, but I just don't know if it's a realistic expectation.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

I don't want to hurt anyone by being in a relationship with them...my mental state is too fragile to risk it...I don't want to turn them into a therapist by forcing them to endure my low self confidence, negativity and my constant outbursts


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

people ask me all the time,,, I may think about it after 10 years but not now!


----------

